# where are you



## bev (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all,
I am wondering where all the old crowd have gone.

Sugarbum,
Viki,
Tracey,
Patricia,
Sasha,
Mand,


- where are you all - it used to be a good laugh on here - its not the same without you all.Bev


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2011)

Tracey has alot on at the minute but she still has a quick peek now and then..


----------



## Hazel (Feb 4, 2011)

Does that mean you won't talk to me (joke)

I agree some of the old school are missing 

How are you you doingthese days Bev - how is Alex - hope you are both well


----------



## bev (Feb 4, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Does that mean you won't talk to me (joke)
> 
> I agree some of the old school are missing
> 
> How are you you doingthese days Bev - how is Alex - hope you are both well



Hi Hazel,
Not not at all - you are lovely - its just that I miss the old crowd - do you know what I mean. It used to be such fun on here - I dont mean that people on here arent fun anymore - just that I dont know them as well as I used to know the old crowd.Bev


----------



## Hazel (Feb 4, 2011)

yes I know what you mean - but it is early days yet, relationships take time to build.

I must be a boring old fart - cos I don't understand some of the 'humour' these days


----------



## bev (Feb 4, 2011)

Hazel said:


> yes I know what you mean - but it is early days yet, relationships take time to build.
> 
> I must be a boring old fart - cos I don't understand some of the 'humour' these days



Hi Hazel,
Well I must be a boring old fart too as I dont understand it either.Bev


----------



## runner (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi bev! Have dropped in and out of the forum and noticed the same thing


----------



## bev (Feb 4, 2011)

runner said:


> Hi bev! Have dropped in and out of the forum and noticed the same thing



Oh Hi Runner,
I have missed you too - how are you doing.

I know things change and people move on - but the old crowd used to be so nice didnt they and we all helped each other didnt we. I hope Northerner is coming back to us - although I do understand if he doesnt - it can be a cold place to run a forum I think.Bev


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 4, 2011)

Bev - is it possible he isn't coming back? I am sure he is just taking a well earned rest.


----------



## margie (Feb 4, 2011)

Sugarbum posted a couple of days back. 

Bev you do seem to be missing a lot of people, was it last week or the week before you were searching for people ?

Are you feeling OK?


----------



## runner (Feb 4, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Bev - is it possible he isn't coming back? I am sure he is just taking a well earned rest.



Thought I hadn't seen him much last few times I've been on   hope he's OK


----------



## bev (Feb 4, 2011)

margie said:


> Sugarbum posted a couple of days back.
> 
> Bev you do seem to be missing a lot of people, was it last week or the week before you were searching for people ?
> 
> Are you feeling OK?



Hi Margie,
Yes - I am fine - I think I am just missing the good old times if you see what I mean - no offence intended to any other people on here by the way. How are you Margie.Bev


----------



## am64 (Feb 4, 2011)

northe was only taking a few days respite from us all ...
i think because things are changing so much in all our lives,  people end up comming and going and new relationships are formed... which is only good as it means the forum is growing and evolving but the essense will always be the same *SUPPORTING* x


----------



## bev (Feb 4, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Bev - is it possible he isn't coming back? I am sure he is just taking a well earned rest.



Hi Lucy,
I only know what everyone else knows - but what I meant was that I wouldnt be surprised if he didnt come back - it is such a hard job running a forum.Bev


----------



## bev (Feb 4, 2011)

am64 said:


> northe was only taking a few days respite from us all ...
> i think because things are changing so much in all our lives,  people end up comming and going and new relationships are formed... which is only good as it means the forum is growing and evolving but the essense will always be the same *SUPPORTING* x



Hi Am,
Yes - you are quite right - and I am happy to make new friendships - but it doesnt mean I dont miss the old ones.Bev


----------



## Hazel (Feb 4, 2011)

Northener is having a wee break 

He will be back, but don;t know just when


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 4, 2011)

Phew - I am sure he will be back with us - he loves us!
I hope you are getting a good rest Alan!


----------



## margie (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is Northerner's thread explaining he needed a few days away.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=14627

Hi Bev I am fine thanks for asking.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 4, 2011)

Northerner is having a wee break.

He will be back - don't  know when though


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Margie - I did see his post, but was just worried Bev knew something we didn't.
Just had a little panic there for a moment!


----------



## bev (Feb 4, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Thanks Margie - I did see his post, but was just worried Bev knew something we didn't.
> Just had a little panic there for a moment!



Hi Lucy,
Sorry I worried you - but I know what you mean. I think if Northerner left - I would think about doing the same. When we first joined - he was so lovely to us and we both feel a 'closeness' to him that I dont feel with any others on here - well apart from the old crowd and the friends we have made - but it just wouldnt be the forum without Northerner.Bev


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2011)

Here here.. they is a life away from this forum though i more then most now know that, people get problems in there personal lifes, even the immortal Alan has to leave the ship sometimes


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 4, 2011)

It certainly wouldn't be the same Bev but remember 'Change is the only constant' so the people may have changed but the new ones are just as much fun (I am sure because I am still a newbie in my first year!). Maybe your old friends are just taking a break too?


----------



## bev (Feb 4, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> It certainly wouldn't be the same Bev but remember 'Change is the only constant' so the people may have changed but the new ones are just as much fun (I am sure because I am still a newbie in my first year!). Maybe your old friends are just taking a break too?



Hi Lucy,
What a lovely saying 'Change is the only constant' - I will remember that one. I consider you to be one of my friends - so dont feel that I am dismissing you as a 'newbie' - and you are fun too.Bev


----------



## Annimay (Feb 4, 2011)

I am feeling a bit discouraged by some of the threads lately.  It seems to be said often that the forum is not what it used to be.  However, I value the forum and most of the people in it.  I know I probably only post occasionally and maybe seem to be a bit flippant. (I still find communication difficult due to social phobia, although I'm much better than I used to be) but this forum is still a lifeline to me.  Sorry I'm not one of the fun people, but that's just me!

Please can we appreciate each other and the forum for what we are now.  I'd love to be more supportive to everybody but sometimes when I don't know what to say I end up saying nothing


----------



## bev (Feb 4, 2011)

Annimay said:


> I am feeling a bit discouraged by some of the threads lately.  It seems to be said often that the forum is not what it used to be.  However, I value the forum and most of the people in it.  I know I probably only post occasionally and maybe seem to be a bit flippant. (I still find communication difficult due to social phobia, although I'm much better than I used to be) but this forum is still a lifeline to me.  Sorry I'm not one of the fun people, but that's just me!
> 
> Please can we appreciate each other and the forum for what we are now.  I'd love to be more supportive to everybody but sometimes when I don't know what to say I end up saying nothing



Hi Annimay,
I am sorry if you feel left out - that was not my intention - its just that I remember a time when my son was first diagnosed and a group of us parents and friends bonded whilst we all helped each other through the trauma of it all. This isnt a reflection on you or anyone else - it is just a fact that some of us bonded and I miss that. Please dont feel that you dont have anything to contribute - you do - and sorry if I have made you feel sad about it - you are a forum member and you are what makes this place a good place to be - so dont feel down.Bev


----------



## margie (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Bev - sugarbum and vicki have both been in the pumping forum today - maybe you could pm them.

Annimay I understand where you are coming from, it can also be easy with forums to think you are being ignored (when its just that people don't know what to say) or that you are being slighted - sometimes people write things which are ambiguous or which hit a nerve.  Sometimes its because people speed read or misread posts - I have seen several discussions evolve from the latter too. I try to read any posts which may be abrupt or sharp and think that maybe that person is having a bad day or a nerve has been hit.

You should post as much or as little as you like - but I would suggest you keep posting to work on your social phobia and to maintain a support system. (sorry if I sound preachy or like I am trying to be your mother).


----------



## Viki (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Bev - Im still here, but think I'm probably an official lurker these days, for multiple reasons. But im always around for a PM if you need one  xx


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 5, 2011)

Annimay said:


> I am feeling a bit discouraged by some of the threads lately.  It seems to be said often that the forum is not what it used to be.  However, I value the forum and most of the people in it.  I know I probably only post occasionally and maybe seem to be a bit flippant. (I still find communication difficult due to social phobia, although I'm much better than I used to be) but this forum is still a lifeline to me.  Sorry I'm not one of the fun people, but that's just me!
> 
> Please can we appreciate each other and the forum for what we are now.  I'd love to be more supportive to everybody but sometimes when I don't know what to say I end up saying nothing



Annimay, for what it's worth, all I can say is I look at you avatar and keep thinking that you look like such a nice person. Your posts also back up that thought.

Don't worry about not posting. You should do as much or as little as you feel comfortable with.

Andy


----------



## bev (Feb 5, 2011)

Viki said:


> Hi Bev - Im still here, but think I'm probably an official lurker these days, for multiple reasons. But im always around for a PM if you need one  xx



Hi Viki,
Woohoooo! Your back - thats lovely. I wish you could come on more often - I will PM you and catch up - lovely to hear from you.Bev


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2011)

Dear I think i might brush up on my comedy side of my character lol x


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Bev,

I am here too! I am often here reading, I should think my name shows up on the main page as people logged in an awful lot as this is my home page on the internet. I dont post as much, but remember the forum was much smaller then and when you logged in there werent nearly as many new posts to read! Ive just trailed off a bit, particually when the forum has hit a bump or two...but I am still very much here. 

Ive also been very busy of late, Ive found it to be very true that moving house is the most stressful thing in life! Still sorting things out and setting up camp. Got a great new place, nice location, things are going well 

Like Viki, I am always about for a PM if you dont see me so please do if you ever feel like it  

Love as always to you and Alex x


----------



## bev (Feb 5, 2011)

Sugarbum said:


> Hi Bev,
> 
> I am here too! I am often here reading, I should think my name shows up on the main page as people logged in an awful lot as this is my home page on the internet. I dont post as much, but remember the forum was much smaller then and when you logged in there werent nearly as many new posts to read! Ive just trailed off a bit, particually when the forum has hit a bump or two...but I am still very much here.
> 
> ...



Hi Sugarbum,
Woopeeeeeeee - so glad you replied. Now I know you look in now and again I will make sure I PM you - how exciting moving house. Do you ever hear from Patricia or Mand - it would be lovely if they came and said hello too.Bev


----------



## tracey w (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Bev,

Like Steffie said i have a lot going on at the moment professionally and privately so cant be on as much as i used to.

I too feel the forum is different to how it used to be and had a run in with someone myself a while back. There have been a lot of things going on that i dont much care for and i feel the friendliness is not what it was, like in the old days?

It may be me and my frame of mind at the moment, but when im ready im sure i will join in more again. But at the moment i dont seem to have the same interest in it that i used to and i miss a lot of people too. x


----------



## bev (Feb 5, 2011)

tracey w said:


> Hi Bev,
> 
> Like Steffie said i have a lot going on at the moment professionally and privately so cant be on as much as i used to.
> 
> ...



Hi Tracey,
Lovely to hear from you too - I am so glad I put this thread on.

Sorry to hear you have some stress's going on at the moment and hope they ease very soon. At least I know you still read so will send you some PM's so we can keep in touch and thanks for replying.Bev


----------



## cazscot (Feb 5, 2011)

Hazel said:


> yes I know what you mean - but it is early days yet, relationships take time to build.
> 
> I must be a boring old fart - cos I don't understand some of the 'humour' these days



Hazel,

You are most certainly not a boring old fart!  I really enjoy our lunches, you are a joy to talk to  xxx


----------

